# usb cable



## madmanpete (Jan 31, 2008)

awm 2725 cable . i need support to be able to use the cable
usb end to 9 point connection
to be able to install the driver on my lap top to be able to use the thing
thanks pete

web site


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

madmanpete said:


> awm 2725 cable . i need support to be able to use the cable
> usb end to 9 point connection
> to be able to install the driver on my lap top to be able to use the thing
> thanks pete
> ...


Do you know who the manufacturer is? If you do then go to their site, they will have the driver for a USB to Serial Port connector.

HTH

Bill


----------



## meises (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, i found my driver by the Rotronics/Roline Website which seems to be a distributor of this usb to serial converter. You need the article number of the cable. In my case it was: 12.99.1086.
The Link is: ROLINE und VALUE Treiber und Manual Downloads | ROTRONIC AG Schweiz

greez meises


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

This is a USB 2.0 cable.

What device are you trying to hook up with it? ...printer?

if it is a printer then we need:

Name and model number of printer?


----------



## Hugo Go (Sep 24, 2010)

Compatibility must be on our first thought If we want to buy new object for our PC.


----------

